# Swolen neck and targets



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Anybody else having issues with thier necks? Mine seems to be getting a little swolen lately. Seems to happen about this time every year!!!! 

Going up this weekend to refill feeders and check the game cameras. 

One thing that I do every year is take my 3-d target out and shoot it from the stand at different locations. This seems to give me the confidence in my shot better than anything else that I have done in the past. The one year that I did not do this I shot about 6" low. 

What are some of the other things you guys do to get ready? 

****, think my neck just swole some more:doowapsta


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*No, but my back hurts!!*

From sitting in this chair and playing on 2cool... LOL

Yea, Im ready. decided I'm going to go back and hunt an area where I killed a P&Y 3 years ago. Don't really know why I started moving around but I think it was because of the drought. Thanks to the oil co. I won't have that problem there this year because they put a nice big tank right in the area...Gonna do some whitewing this weekend to help pass the time... I will prolly save the breast for Oct.2


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

.......wait til after that norhter comes thru tomorow.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Right there w/ you Kap!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, I've been feeling it. I went out last weekend, filled the feeders, moved the tripod to a better location and selectively trimmed up some troublesome weeds that had grown up with all the rain we got in Seadrift this year. 

I also crawled into the middle of a yaupon/live oak thicket that is about 20 yards in diameter and 8 ft tall. It is super thick and difficult to look into past a couple feet. I cut myself a zig-zag trail to enter the stand from the backside. Did the zig-zag so they couldn't see straight in. Then I cut two shooting tunnels, one for the main approach and another towards the feeder. Once I got done with all of that I cleaned the ground off down to the sand and put my stool in there to practice drawing. A little more trimming around the edges and I now have the sweetest natural ground blind I've ever built.

I must say, when I stepped back out and looked everything over from a deer's perspective I was impressed. Total concealment in good shade with nothing unnatural looking about any of it. Can't wait to slip off in there and fling a pointy stick.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Cutting brush, filling feeders and killing wasps out here.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

let's go said:


> Yep, I've been feeling it. I went out last weekend, filled the feeders, moved the tripod to a better location and selectively trimmed up some troublesome weeds that had grown up with all the rain we got in Seadrift this year.
> 
> I also crawled into the middle of a yaupon/live oak thicket that is about 20 yards in diameter and 8 ft tall. It is super thick and difficult to look into past a couple feet. I cut myself a zig-zag trail to enter the stand from the backside. Did the zig-zag so they couldn't see straight in. Then I cut two shooting tunnels, one for the main approach and another towards the feeder. Once I got done with all of that I cleaned the ground off down to the sand and put my stool in there to practice drawing. A little more trimming around the edges and I now have the sweetest natural ground blind I've ever built.
> 
> I must say, when I stepped back out and looked everything over from a deer's perspective I was impressed. Total concealment in good shade with nothing unnatural looking about any of it. Can't wait to slip off in there and fling a pointy stick.


yaupon ground blind is one of my favorites. We have some really dense stands on our place that you can hollow out and make the perfect blind.


----------

